# Need help pricing vintage Agfa Ansco folding camera



## jill7

Hello...
I have an old Agfa Ansco folding camera and was going to eBay it, because I'm not sure where else to sell it... I'm not interested in keeping it because I don't  know how it works. :er:
So here's all the info on the camera: The lens reads, on the outside ring:T 8 100 50 25 10. And on the bottom (outside still):  32 22 16 11 8 f6.3
Then on the middle ring: 1A ANSCO ROYAL f 6. 3       MADE BY AGFA ANSCO CORP'N. BINGHAMPTON U.S. 
Then on the innermost ring:f 6 3 WOLLENSAK VELOSTIGMAT. 
I researched high and low on the internet, but mostly all I could find was the "Ansco Royal Readyset".  This is NOT the Readyset. The only site I found was  Ansco 1a Royal  which simply told me it was made 1925-30. If anyone has any more information about this camera, please let me know!
The outside color is a copperish-brown, but it's peeling off, revealing a bronze color underneath. I definitely wouldn't call it "mint" condition, it has seen better days I think...  The only "broken" part is the back (the opposite side the lens folds out on). The latch to hold it shut is slightly bent, so it doesn't stay shut. I'm sure this could be easily fixed, but I don't want to try bending for fear of breaking it! I have no idea if it's working, I don't know how to work it anyways. It's pretty awesome though, as a display, or for a collector...
So. I'd love to know about how much money it is worth (if any). And also, where should I try selling it? I'm not so sure about eBaying it... 
Many, many thanks!!


----------



## IanG

It's not worth much unfortunately, unless you find a sucker .

The shutters the cheapest possible available at that time, very limited shutter speeds, and the lens is similar  f6.3 is slow but cheap to make.
$15 -$20 US dollars is all I'd pay.

Ian


----------



## Canosonic

is it that important? If I'd have one, I'd dust seal it and keep it for  another 10-20 years.
I've been in bulgaria once, and i visited an antique.
They had very old box cameras that don't even function anymore. Just a  wooden box with a lens covering a hole and an aperture controller that's  so rusty it'll break if you breath on it!
It's just antique, they were selling it for like 150 $ ( yes, i  converted levs) but they were in a very bad cosmetic condition. 
In 20 years your cam in a good dust free state will cost about 200$ if  it's operational.

I never bought or sold antique so i'm not a trustworthy source for help,  i just wanted to drop a word. or 129.


----------



## Mitica100

Canosonic said:


> is it that important? If I'd have one, I'd dust seal it and keep it for  another 10-20 years.
> I've been in bulgaria once, and i visited an antique.
> They had very old box cameras that don't even function anymore. Just a  wooden box with a lens covering a hole and an aperture controller that's  so rusty it'll break if you breath on it!
> It's just antique, they were selling it for like 150 $ ( yes, i  converted levs) but they were in a very bad cosmetic condition.
> In 20 years your cam in a good dust free state will cost about 200$ if  it's operational.
> 
> I never bought or sold antique so i'm not a trustworthy source for help,  i just wanted to drop a word. or 129.



Only a sucker would pay $150 for an old box camera, unless it *was* rare. Most of them are not. And no, it *will not* appreciate in time, not in 10, 20 or even 50 years if it's a common camera, age has nothing to do with the pricing.


----------



## Mitica100

jill7 said:


> Hello...
> I have an old Agfa Ansco folding camera and was going to eBay it, because I'm not sure where else to sell it... I'm not interested in keeping it because I don't  know how it works. :er:
> So here's all the info on the camera: The lens reads, on the outside ring:T 8 100 50 25 10. And on the bottom (outside still):  32 22 16 11 8 f6.3
> Then on the middle ring: 1A ANSCO ROYAL f 6. 3       MADE BY AGFA ANSCO CORP'N. BINGHAMPTON U.S.
> Then on the innermost ring:f 6 3 WOLLENSAK VELOSTIGMAT.
> I researched high and low on the internet, but mostly all I could find was the "Ansco Royal Readyset".  This is NOT the Readyset. The only site I found was  Ansco 1a Royal  which simply told me it was made 1925-30. If anyone has any more information about this camera, please let me know!
> The outside color is a copperish-brown, but it's peeling off, revealing a bronze color underneath. I definitely wouldn't call it "mint" condition, it has seen better days I think...  The only "broken" part is the back (the opposite side the lens folds out on). The latch to hold it shut is slightly bent, so it doesn't stay shut. I'm sure this could be easily fixed, but I don't want to try bending for fear of breaking it! I have no idea if it's working, I don't know how to work it anyways. It's pretty awesome though, as a display, or for a collector...
> So. I'd love to know about how much money it is worth (if any). And also, where should I try selling it? I'm not so sure about eBaying it...
> Many, many thanks!!



Have you checked the Pricing Collectible Cameras thread I put up a few years ago? This is what I found: *CLICK*

The fact that it's missing the Readyset title does not mean it's not a Readyset. It was omitted many times for simple reasons, too long of a title. 

Also, putting up a picture might help with having a better idea which camera you have.


----------



## Canosonic

Mitica100 said:


> Canosonic said:
> 
> 
> 
> is it that important? If I'd have one, I'd dust seal it and keep it for  another 10-20 years.
> I've been in bulgaria once, and i visited an antique.
> They had very old box cameras that don't even function anymore. Just a  wooden box with a lens covering a hole and an aperture controller that's  so rusty it'll break if you breath on it!
> It's just antique, they were selling it for like 150 $ ( yes, i  converted levs) but they were in a very bad cosmetic condition.
> In 20 years your cam in a good dust free state will cost about 200$ if  it's operational.
> 
> I never bought or sold antique so i'm not a trustworthy source for help,  i just wanted to drop a word. or 129.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only a sucker would pay $150 for an old box camera, unless it *was* rare. Most of them are not. And no, it *will not* appreciate in time, not in 10, 20 or even 50 years if it's a common camera, age has nothing to do with the pricing.
Click to expand...


Of course i didn't write that without any knowledge, but around 5-10 years ago an Atari 2600 cost about 20$. Now all auctions on ebay begin around on 50-75$. And the 2600 was not a rare model AFAIK.


----------

